# Как перевести на англ.яз. разжим и сжим меха



## oleg45120 (8 Ноя 2011)

Друзья, как по-английски будет разжим и сжим меха? Хочется обсудить некоторые нюансы с иностранными коллегами, а этих терминов я не знаю


----------



## bayanistka (8 Ноя 2011)

Разжим-PULL, сжим-PUSH. В США иногда употребляют также OPEN и CLOSE. Мех-BELLOWS.


----------

